# Plans for the weekend



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

This weekend I plan to wash all the sheets, every blanket on the beds, in the living room on the couch even the ones the kids spread out on the floors. I love nice clean blankets. I always seem to sleep better.


Oh yeah..........did I mention Santa came early yesterday while I was at work. My *very old* washer and non existing dryer blew up! In its place was a BRAND NEW washer and dryer!! 

Maybe it wasn't Santa.........what I call the momma fairy. I told my mother she was crazy....but this isn't that unusual for her.


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Wow, what a great gift! And what a great mother!! Enjoy your "laundry day"!!!


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

moongirl - That's great! Snuggle up when you're all done in a cozy warm blankie!


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Got about three loads of laundry done. Not at all what I was planning.....My vertigo hit me full force for the first time in a few months. Not making me happy......


----------



## stars01 (Jun 24, 2006)

Hope you feel better soon!!



Paula


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

vertigo still has me sidelined a little. not as bad as Sunday though. thanks for the good thoughts!


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

There's another weekend coming! And that new washer and dryer will be there waiting, as will the blankets and bedding (and all other laundry, unfortunately, at least it seems to "breed" at my house! LOL!) 

But what's important is taking care of yourself. So when you are feeling better, you will really appreciate the new appliances, and take full advantage of them, I'm sure! 

Hope you're feeling better soon!


----------

